# New bags



## rascal (Dec 15, 2011)

Been looking into getting some bubble bags,has anyone tried out the Payload bags as there cheaper than the original bubblebag ,but still seem good quality?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry but I have never used any but the original Bubble Bags, but I sure do like them From what I have read those cheap one seep water up and over the bags, where as the originals do not.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2011)

I use inexpensive bag I got off E-bay and have had no problems with them.  I just never had the big bucks to get the original Bubble Bags, which I am sure are superior to the less expensive ones.  With me it was get the inexpensive ones or nothing and I have been quite happy with the ones I got.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Dec 15, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I use inexpensive bag I got off E-bay and have had no problems with them.  I just never had the big bucks to get the original Bubble Bags, which I am sure are superior to the less expensive ones.  With me it was get the inexpensive ones or nothing and I have been quite happy with the ones I got.


That has been my experience as well.  I think I paid $50 for a set of 7 five gallon bags, and they have served me well.  Over the last 2 outdoor seasons, I have processed over 60 lbs of trim, for some local growers, and while they are showing a bit of wear, I should be able to use them for at least one more season, possibly 2.  I can't remember the brand, but they are good quality bags.


HomieHogleg


----------



## rascal (Dec 21, 2011)

Well thanks for all your replies, I decided to go for some bags called wacky willies there an all mesh bag and i chose the 5gallon 8 bag set , which were still half the price of the bubble bag even  with shipping. 
Still not arrived yet though !


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 21, 2011)

when they show up let us know how they do please, good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, let us know how you like them.  Quality mesh (silk screen) is expensive--I am curious to see how inexpensive all mesh bags do.

You have ordered yours already, but for others, I think an 8 bag set is overkill.  I have a 5 bag set that I do not even use all the bags.  I have gotten where I only use three bags--the 220, the 120 and the 45 micron.


----------



## rascal (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok l will let you know how l get on . Probably a silly question but i need some 5 gallon buckets they come in 20 or 25 litre sizes ,now a u.s gallon is 3.8 litre and a uk gallon is 4.5 litre.I dont know which gallon the bags are based on so any recomendations please?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 22, 2011)

I would email the manufacturer of the bags and ask them. If they are made in europe then they will probably follow the UK measure, but if they are made in southeast Asia they may follow American measure.


----------



## rascal (Jan 8, 2012)

Just a little update on my new wackywillies bags. Firstly the quality was pretty good did find one bag with a slight bit off poor stitching,which I did email wackys who said they will look into this !
This was my 1st attempt at making bubble hash & i was very pleased with the results.I got just under 9grams from about 140 grams of trim & pop buds. I found that all the hash bubbled from the 90,73,45,25 bags and they all drained super fast even the 25 bag. Another trick i did was to chill the water for a couple of hours beforehand as well.
I sure have one sore wrist from all that mixing with a wooden spoon though :cry: .
But for the price especially you guys in the states & canada with free shipping there good value.It cost me 28$ in shipping to get mine across the pond.
Heres the address "hXXp://www.WACKYWILLIESWEB.COM" WACKYWILLIESWEB


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 8, 2012)

what size buckets did you use?
congrats on the hash harvest


----------



## ray jay (Jan 9, 2012)

Fioget using a spoon and your hand. Get a drill and paint mixer next time. You'll get alot more final product.


----------



## Irish (Jan 10, 2012)

yep. we hand mix a quicky run with a spoon, then hit it real good a second round with a drill and plastic paint mixer...

from that much trim, even with all sugar leaves, you shoulda got alot more than 9 grams...i just got 14 grams from 2 ounces trim, and that was first run by hand...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Wouldn't mind gettin' me hands on some bubble bags. I typically kief it up w/ three screens or BHO but have recently moved onto utilizing QWISO hashish oil :hubba: but still would love to try the bags.

eace:,

7GE


----------

